# Compte apple store



## sandrinedavinicode (16 Septembre 2013)

J'ai changer mon id pour cause d'adresse mail et depuis apple store me réclame sans arrêt mon code avec mon ancien identifiant. C'est sur mon iphone c'est très gênant car ce message arrive chaque fois que je me sers d mon Iphone. De plus je ne peux plus mettre a jour mes apllications achetées avec mon ancien compte 
Merci de me dire s'il y a une solution.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2013)

sandrinedavinicode a dit:


> J'ai changer mon id pour cause d'adresse mail et depuis apple store me réclame sans arrêt mon code avec mon ancien identifiant. C'est sur mon iphone c'est très gênant car ce message arrive chaque fois que je me sers d mon Iphone. De plus je ne peux plus mettre a jour mes apllications achetées avec mon ancien compte
> Merci de me dire s'il y a une solution.



Déjà, pour changer ton Apple ID (ou, dans ton cas, seulement certains de ses attributs, comme on va le voir), il faut procéder comme indiqué dans http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5621?viewlocale=fr_FR 

Mais tu n'avais pas à changer d'Apple ID !

*NB : la subtilité, c'est que tu as cru que puisque ton Apple ID était une adresse email et que tu en changeais, tu devais changer ton Apple ID. Mais c'est faux ! Il te suffisait de changer l'adresse email principale, associée à cet Apple ID, par laquelle Apple peut te contacter !*


*Il faut en fait voir un Apple ID comme un N° de sécu : c'est, dans le langage des informaticiens, une clé primaire, imaginer qu'elle peut changer n'a tout simplement pas de sens ! Si on change d'Apple ID, c'est qu'on a affaire à un nouveau client d'Apple ou en tout cas un client sur lequel on ne peut reporter aucun des droits acquis par un autre (même si c'est toujours toi !)*


Identifiant Apple : modification de votre identifiant Apple
Consultez cet article pour savoir comment modifier votre identifiant Apple.

Avant de le modifier, assurez-vous que l&#8217;adresse électronique que vous souhaitez utiliser en tant qu&#8217;identifiant Apple présente les caractéristiques suivantes :

Vous utilisez régulièrement cette adresse électronique (en effet, il s&#8217;agira de l&#8217;adresse principale associée à votre identifiant Apple).
L&#8217;adresse électronique n&#8217;est pas associée à un autre identifiant Apple.
L&#8217;adresse électronique n&#8217;est pas une adresse iCloud (une adresse iCloud constitue déjà un identifiant Apple, et se termine par @icloud.com, @me.com ou @mac.com).
Procédez comme suit pour modifier votre identifiant Apple :

Rendez-vous sur la page Mon identifiant Apple (appleid.apple.com/fr/), cliquez sur Gérer votre identifiant Apple, puis connectez-vous.
Si vous avez activé la vérification en deux étapes, vous êtes invité à envoyer un code de vérification à l&#8217;appareil de confiance associé à votre identifiant Apple. Si vous ne parvenez pas à recevoir des messages sur votre appareil de confiance, découvrez la procédure à suivre s&#8217;il vous est impossible de vous connecter lorsque la vérification en deux étapes est activée.
Dans la section Identifiant Apple et adresse électronique principale, cliquez sur Modifier.
Saisissez l&#8217;adresse électronique désirée, puis cliquez sur Enregistrer les modifications. Un courrier électronique de vérification vous sera ensuite envoyé par Apple à cette adresse.
Ouvrez ce message, puis cliquez sur l&#8217;intitulé « Vérifier maintenant » qu&#8217;il comporte.
Lorsque la page Mon identifiant Apple s&#8217;ouvre, connectez-vous avec votre nouvel identifiant Apple.
Si vous avez activé la vérification en deux étapes, vous êtes invité à envoyer un code de vérification à l&#8217;appareil de confiance associé à votre identifiant Apple.
Après l&#8217;affichage d&#8217;un message vous indiquant que la vérification a été effectuée, pensez à mettre à jour tous les services et fonctionnalités que vous utilisez avec votre identifiant Apple.

Informations supplémentaires

Consultez la page d&#8217;assistance pour l&#8217;identifiant Apple afin d&#8217;obtenir des informations supplémentaires sur l&#8217;utilisation et la gestion de votre identifiant Apple.

*Je te suggère donc de laisser tomber le nouvel Apple ID que tu as crée, et de revenir à l'ancien en modifiant l'adresse email principale, selon le mode d'emploi ci-avant décrit. Il n'y a aucun problème à utiliser une Apple ID correspondant à une adresse email que tu n'utilises plus, car cette adresse ne sera utilisée par Apple que comme identifiant, mais non comme adresse email*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Septembre 2013)

Je complète pour des gens qui poseraient la question : mais alors un couple est il obligé d'avoir le même Apple ID s'il veut utiliser les mêmes logiciels sur la même machine (ou non), en bénéficiant des mêmes mises à jour ?

La réponse de Apple est la suivante ( http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4895?viewlocale=fr_FR )

L&#8217;identifiant Apple est l&#8217;adresse électronique *(NB : pas tout à fait vrai, cf ce qui précède ...)* que vous utilisez comme identifiant de connexion pour effectuer la plupart de vos activités liées à Apple, y compris l&#8217;utilisation d&#8217;iCloud pour stocker vos données, l&#8217;achat de morceaux dans l&#8217;iTunes Store et le téléchargement d&#8217;applications dans l&#8217;App Store.

Lorsque vous configurez votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch, vous pouvez utiliser le même identifiant Apple pour les services iCloud et vos achats dans l&#8217;iTunes Store, l&#8217;App Store et l&#8217;iBooks Store. Vous pouvez également utiliser un identifiant Apple pour les services iCloud et un autre pour les achats en ligne (notamment pour iTunes dans le nuage et iTunes Match). Que vous utilisiez le même identifiant Apple pour iCloud et les achats en ligne ou un identifiant différent pour chaque opération, vous bénéficiez de tous les avantages d&#8217;iCloud. 


*Donc, si on décode , cela veut dire que chaque membre du couple peut utiliser son propre ID pour sa synchronisation iCloud (qui lui est donc personnelle, et c'est mieux puisque les adresses email sont distinctes en général) mais que tous les deux peuvent configurer leurs iBidules ou leur(s) Mac(s) pour ce qui est de l'accès à iTunes Stores/App Store (et donc des achats associés) de façon à utiliser le même Apple ID.*

NB : cette solution résoud aussi un pb que m'ont posé mes enfants adolescents, qui acceptaient d'utiliser ma carte bleue pour leurs achats iTunes (donc sur mon Apple ID), mais qui préféraient que leur flux de photos personnelles iCloud n'atterrisse pas chez moi ....


----------

